# Please Pray for Me



## Freshwaterman

I would like to ask for your prayers for me in this very difficult time. I have just finalized my divorce only after being seperated for 6 months. I am feeling very alone right know and have fallen off the wagon just the other night almost landing my self in jailo with a DWI to add to my record. I just ask that you pray with me for strength and courage through this time. Although i am only 35 years old I am feeling like i will be alone for the rest of my life. I am giving all up to God and I pray for his guidence and love. Thanks so much.


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Prayers Sent. I pray that the Lord helps you through this terrible time in your life.I've been there and I had to get through it without knowing the Lord.By you giving it up to the Lord,you are definitely stepping in the right direction.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Heavenly Father,

Please be with Tintman in a special way tonight. He's acknowledged his need of you. We ALL need you, Father, and we spend our lives trying to fill up that empty spot with things of the world. But all along, it was Jesus that we needed. Only Jesus can fill that empty spot that we were born with.

I pray that tonight you will turn Tintman's eyes to Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith. And what Jesus begins in us, he will bring to completion in His own time.

Lord, let your will be done in Tintman's life. Work a miracle for him tonight. Let him know your presence right there in his home. You fulfill all righteousness in us by letting your son Jesus pay the price for our sins and bringing us into your family. What wonderful love you show to us!

Bring godly people into Tintman's life to help guide him into your will as reveal in the Bible. Strengthen him against temptations by the reading of your Word and through sincere prayer offered in the name of Jesus.

These things I pray on behalf of Tintman in the precious name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## jamesgreeson

Come by sunday to southway church 10:45 look for me!James Greeson i'd like to talk to you and take you to lunch.


----------



## Belinda

Sending my prayers.


----------



## Pope

I have been there and things will get better as long as you take things by the smooth handle. Drawing close to Christ and putting energy in ways well spent brought me through the same thing. It hurts now and will for a while. However, it will get better. Getting drunk will lead you in darker places every time.


----------



## troutless

Prayers sent on your behalf.


----------



## jamesgreeson

In my case just knowing one person cared about me made the difference.you've had six already,your looking in the right place.


----------



## boashna

I believe there are many people who can feel your pain? Yet they manage to get married again. you feel like that you have been in a car accident and yet many people leave the pain behind eventually and drive again. 

I hope you recover from all the pain and get back behind the wheel again ..


----------



## Stumpgrinder

I sent a prayer up for you. 

I just know that in 6 months you'll feel better and differrent than you do now. I had a personal experience kinda like yours a few years back and can relate. 

If you never heard it before , hear it now. Alcohol is a depressant to your system. Drinking will only make you feel worse if you are depressed already. I didnt make that up . It is a simple fact.

Hang in ther bud, brighter times are just around the corner.


----------



## Txfirenfish

Been there done that. I know what youre feeling and going thru. My prayers are with you bro.


----------



## Sonnysmarine

You are never alone, you aways have the lord with you everyday, just pray with your heart , and he will be there and always, believe in you. Things will get better, when you beleive in him. Our prayers are with you to give you strenth and hope, for today, tomorrow and forever.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

You are not alone, as many have come to this thread to answer your call. I'm sure that many others read your post and prayed for you, but didn't add to the thread.

At this time you do need to be with other people who care about you, if you can. A family member or friend, to keep you company.

I do have a practical tip for you that has worked for me during times of fear and depression. Faith is believing that something is true even when you cannot SEE that it is true. So one day in the middle of a depression I determined to BEHAVE as though I were happy. What would I DO if I were happy, how would I greet others, etc.? I BEHAVED in that manner no matter what my feelings were telling me. After a couple of hours of my changed behavior, I suddenly noticed that I WAS HAPPY!

So, if you have to be at work and around other people, I recommend that you TRY my tip I've given you, and watch God at work as He brings it to pass.

Also remember that the Bible is your sword against attacks from the devil. He's a liar and he'll tell you all sorts of things to make you miserable. The verses that you memorize are like bullets in a gun, so fill up your mind with verses, and you'll be prepared.

A good example is that anytime you feel afraid or panicky, you can say "God has not given us a spirit of fear, but of a sound mind." You can know that fear is not from God because the Bible says that "Perfect love casts out fear." You'll have to look up those verses in a concordance so you can find them in the Bible. I've forgotten the references (sorry). Memorize all the verses you can find that deal with your situation, and be prepared to quote them out loud when the devil is trying to pull you down.

And get yourself to a church on Sunday where you can hear the Word of God preached. God will speak to your heart and you will find friends there.

Blessings to you.


----------



## galbayfisher

Ditto what Mrs. B said. 
Also, what helped me as well was not only surrounding myself with good friends but when the time was right, to find and join a divorced support group at church.

My prayers go up for you.

God Bless you.


----------



## hi2utoo

Tintman, Prayers sent for you during this very difficult time. They say that the holidays usally are some of the hardest after you've gone through a painful issue.
I can't speak from experience for I've been blessed and married to the same great woman for 28 years. The real secret here is blessed by our Lord Jesus Christ. It will take time but my advise is face this one day at a time and fully understand that if you let the Lord take control the pain will go away. Find a good Church, get involved. My Church has many, what we call life groups, and many of these are for singles. Now one of the best keep secret, there are a lot more single women in church than men. I'm talking about good people who care and aren't full of the stupid mind games. Oh sure they'll be the nutty ones too, but for the most part really good people and a lot of them just want to meet someone who cares and wants to share a good life together. 
Remember, those who pray together stay together. Don't go through this alone, get connected at a church and they will help you. 
Not saying you don't but I see it often, but show you affection to the other half. Compliments out of nowhere. Tell them how much you love them everyday. When you talk on the phone always remember to tell them how much you love them even when your sitting around the hunting/fishing camp with the guys. Talk at the dinner table, have a real conversation. Keep the harsh words to one self even when they all most burn the house down etc.... 
Main thing right now is take care of yourself and remember it's not the end of the world.
God Bless


----------



## allicat

Prayers sent from here also. The holidays seem to make situations like this even harder. Now that they are almost over, I pray that things get easier for you. Lots of good advice here, and I only have a little to offer, other than prayer. 

When I am down, I have "made" myself sit down and write down all the Blessings and positive things in my life. By the time I am through, I always feel much better. I also do what Mrs. B does.....Fake it till you Make it. I know it sounds a little weird, but it does works for me.

God is with you, and so are we....
God Bless,
Trudy


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Tintman
Putting you at the top of the prayer list.
Keep the faith and trust in the Lord
Check your pm


----------



## Aggieangler

Praying God will send you peace and healing right now. Cling to Him and you will come through it.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Tintman how you doin son!!

Post up let us know how you are.
Still praying for you
GOD BLESS


----------



## FishingFrank

Prayer sent, 

I want you to know that you've asked the right people for Prayer and support. I've called on these wonderfull Christians many times for friends and family in need of there Prayers. It give me goose bumps when I go back and read the Prayers and caring ways these people display. May the Lord Bless you with strength to avoid pain and seek him as your guide aswell as your God. When I stumble and fall I get right back up try again to be the best I can be. You, like me have major support here at 2cool, If you fall down we're here to help pick you up, dust you off and Pray for you again.

In Jesus sweet and precious name we Pray you get back on track soon.

Your Brother In Christ

Pat Corder


----------



## gregr1971

Tintman, you get to feeling lonely, come on by and work on some boats with me, there wont be any alchohol, because i do not drink, but anytime you want to BS, come to alvin! i was there 9 years ago, and i NEVER want to go there again, prayin for ya bro!


----------



## Trent D

*You've Got Them Bro*

I'll put you on my prayer list and speak with my dad, who's a Catholic Deacon, to put you on his.

Keep your chin up.

Trent D


----------



## activescrape

Tintman, I know you're hurting. I've have been there, both places. Please take someone local up on their offer of lunch, a church service, a sounding board or anything. 
Reach out to God, and take any helping hand you can get. No matter what shape you are in you have a future. Lots of years to rebuild a happy productive life. Booze is a DEAD end, brother. I'll be praying for you. Feel free to pm me. I'll give you my number if you want to talk to someone who has felt what you feel. Take care of yourself first for a change. Mike


----------



## Leemo

Tintman, God has a plan for you, though you and I do not know what it is right now, you MUST put your faith and trust in the Almighty, if God is for you, who could be against you!


----------



## ToolMan

Hi Tinman. I hear your situation and I can see that you are in pain and doubt, and it sounds like you are feeling hopeless. Well from personal experience I can tell you that you can tottally lean on and trust in Gods grace and promise of salvation and forgiveness. You can also expect Gods presence in your life, and and trust that his will will be done in his time that it will be for your own good and for his Glory. I definately will include you in my prayers tonight. I am sorry that you have to go through this season in your life, but you are going to be better when you come out of this. Thrust in God. May God Bless you and be with you. ToolMan


----------



## txredneck68

Prayers sent


----------



## Freshwaterman

Thanks to all for all of your thoughts and prayers. You guys are truly the best friends anyone could ever had. Even though i have met anyone of you. Things have been going okay. I am just trying to keep as busy as possible so that i do not get trapped in my thoughts about it all. I pray every morning that God makes each day a little easier for me and i know in my heart that i do not want to go back to my other life. It is no good for me or anyone around me. For now i will live for my kids, work and fishing. We have just sealed the deal with our sponsor for the FLW series and that is a big plus in my life when i thought there was none.

Again thanks to all of you guys for everything. If there is anything i could do for anyone of you please do not hessitate to call on me.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

GREAT!!
Hang in there it only gets better from here
Take care of your kids they are your special gifts from GOD
You have my # call if you need to talk
STILL PRAYING FOR YA
TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF


----------



## V-Bottom

*I also have been there and it's not easy. The 2 things that helped me the most in my time of need was...one...the Good Lord above, and two.....my dearest friends company. Being alone is terrible, but Tintman..you are not alone. WE are here for U. I don't know U at all, or where U live, but if U need to chat....just call. PM me and I will shoot U the phone # and email address. I am usually at home just after 2pm. It's not easy letting go, it hurts and hurts Bad. Be strong dude. *


----------

